# Solved: Stuck with a Skype problem...



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Have just gotten a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 and wanted to use it on a trip we're taking to use Skype to keep in touch with family etc who all have Skype. BUT I cannot get Skype installed properly on the tablet!!! It involves getting to the Skype Menu to find "Settings" then "Appearance" in order to change to Tablet or Classic view. Unfortunately there is no Menu icon anywhere on the screen. It is a small green rectangle with 3 dots in a vertical row. I cannot believe it's missing but it is! Can anyone help... Please!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've moved your thread to the correct Android section.

On Samsung's I believe the menu button is three horizontal lines.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for moving my msg... I was looking for a Tablet forum. Sorry I was not clear about the missing icon. It's in Skype that it is missing. Skype now has 2 formats... Classic and Android (or phone). I'm having trouble navigating the Android version as I want to ad contacts and thought if I changed it to the classic version I'd find my way. So I can't even find the settings icon in Skype in order to switch to a screen I hope I can work with... I searched Google and found all kinds of people with the same problem but no clear answers. I guess I'm lost!!!!


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Just to complete this question I'm posting to say I was really caught up in a new system and when I thought I had Skype installed - I did not!!!! I was signing into Skype online thinking it was installed. An acquaintance looked at the tablet and asked where's Skype - dah!!! Everything is ok now after I installed it. Please don't tell anyone I was that stupid!!! I'll mark this solved now


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad you got it working :up:


----------

